# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Παρουσίαση Ολοκληρωμένων Κατασκευών > Παρουσίαση Πρόχειρων Κατασκευών >  >  Δέκτης AM (Regen)

## p.gabr

Χαιρετώ την όμορφη προσπάθεια των διαχειριστών καθώς και των μελών που πρότειναν την ενότητα αυτήν

----------

A--15 (26-01-16), 

CLOCKMAN (28-01-16), 

GeorgeVita (28-01-16), 

geronimo (01-02-16), 

goulf (26-01-16), 

jdm (01-02-16), 

Marc (27-01-16), 

moutoulos (28-01-16), 

picdev (26-01-16), 

sakisr (31-01-16), 

tasos987 (27-01-16), 

usa (29-01-16)

----------


## spyart

αν είναι δική σου κατασκευή μπράβο είναι πολύ ωραία, δώσε κι άλλα στοιχεία
πχ σχηματικό, εντυπώσεις από τη λειτουργία....

----------

aris285 (05-02-16)

----------


## p.gabr

Δεν ειναι ετοιμο ακόμα εαν τελειώσει και αξίζει ,θα παρουσιαστεί όπως πρέπει 
Δεν υπάρχει ετοιμο  σχέδιό  ειναι κατα δίκη μου εκτίμηση .και συνεχώς τροποποιείται 


Ενα σημερινό  βιντεο 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Sbg0OrE29vo


Απλα να βάλω μερικές φωτογραφίες ακόμα, γιατι ειναι εν εξελίξει

----------

A--15 (26-01-16), 

GeorgeVita (28-01-16), 

geronimo (01-02-16), 

goulf (26-01-16), 

picdev (26-01-16), 

sakisr (31-01-16), 

tasos987 (27-01-16)

----------


## p.gabr

Επειδή ενδιαφέρει το  θέμα έστω και λίγους , να πω δυο πράγματα

  Ήταν ένα αντικείμενο που δεν γνώριζα και πάντα ήθελα κάποια στιγμή να ασχοληθώ

  Το αρχικό πλάνο ήταν με λυχνίες της γνωστής σειράς 1T4. .με τάση νημάτων 1,4 ν..αλλά γνώμη θεωρώντας ότι πιθανόν να χρειαζόμουν αρνητική τάση δεν ήθελα να το φορτώσω και άλλο Έτσι έλυσα τον μετασχηματιστή και πρόσθεσα 26 σπείρες για να έχω 6,3 ν για νήματα 





  Το πλανο  που ήθελα να ακολουθήσω ήταν κάτι τέτοιο χρησιμοποιώντας όμως τρεις λυχνίες 6ΑΚ5 





  Ξεκίνησα φτιάχνοντας το στάδιο ενισχυτή ακουστικής, έχοντας στόχο τα 200mw κάτι που θα με ικανοποιούν.  όμως ο μετασχηματιστή ακουστικής που είχα ήταν 5κωμ όχι ότι πιο σωστό αλλά τελικά έπαιξε καλά με έξοδο χωρίς σοβαρή παραμόρφωση και με 4mv είσοδο  




  Πίστευα ότι ήταν καλά 


*Στο κομμάτι της RF
*


  Υπάρχουν διάφορες τεχνικές στην ανάδραση έτσι προτίμησα αυτό με την ρυθμιζόμενη τάση στο σκριν και αντίσταση ανόδου ενώ μπορεί να συνδεθεί και μετασχηματιστή 
Με το που το έφτιαξα διαπίστωσα μια σοβαρή βεζινακατωση ακόμα και χωρίς τάση στο σκριν Τελικά όλα έχουν τον σκοπό τους και ας μην το καταλαβαίνουμε. Eίχε κοινή τροφοδοσία από τον δεύτερο πυκνωτή εξομάλυνσης ,πράγμα που οδηγούσε μ κατα την εκκίνηση σε αυτήν την ταλάντωση. Μπήκε μια 10K (R1)  σε σειρά και ένας εξομάλυνσης και τελείωσε το πρώτο πρόβλημα 

  Στις δοκιμές λήψεως παρουσιάστηκε γενική αστάθεια στο regen , μετά από σχετική απογοήτευση βρέθηκε το πρόβλημα 
Ρυθμίζοντας και αυξάνοντας  την τάση στο σκριν, αυξάνει και το ανοδικό ρεύμα με αποτέλεσμα μεγαλύτερη πτώση τάσης στην αντίσταση φορτίου (RL)  ,έτσι λοιπόν μόλις έφτανε η τάση στο σκριν 20 στην άνοδο γινόταν 40, μέχρι και που γίνονταν ίσες και μικρότερη .Δοκίμασα αντί για αντίσταση  και με μετασχηματιση  χωρίς όμως θεαματικά αποτελέσματα .  

  Σκέφτηκα να βάλω μια αντίσταση αυτόπόλωσης στην κάθοδο  (γιατι αρχικά το είχα γειωμένη όπως στο σχέδιο του qst) και ως εκ θαύματος ΛΕΙΤΟΥΡΓΗΣΕ ΙΚΑΝΟΠΟΙΗΤΙΚΟΤΑΤΑ ΚΑΙ ΣΤΑΘΕΡΆ  έπιανε εύκολα με σταθερό regen   και χωρίς κεραία 
Έπιανε και ερασιτέχνες ενώ σήματα συμβολής υπήρχαν παντού με  χαμηλή πολύ ακουστική ...
Έτσι σκέφτηκα να αλλάζω την εξόδου ακουστικής ,βάζοντας μια ECC82 παραλληλισμένα τα δύο τριοδικά τμήματα , γιατί θα είχε και χαμηλότερο Z εξόδου και  θα λειτουργούσε καλύτερα 
Έτσι άλλαξα την βάση ( χωρίς πολλούς τραυματισμός ) αλλά τελικά απέτυχα γιατί ήθελε ακόμα μεγαλύτερο σήμα κάτι που δεν το ήθελα 
*και τα έκανα σαν τα μούτρα μου*




  Εδώ βρίσκομαι τώρα και έχω τις εξής επιλογές 

  Η να βρω μια άλλη πεντοδο λυχνία , η να βάλω μια ECL86  που σίγουρα θα με κάλυπτε . Όμως η ECL86 θέλει ρεύμα 600 ma για τα νήματα και δεν μου φτάνουν γιατι ήδη είμαι οριακά .
 Έχω άλλη μια επιλογή να χρησιμοποιήσω την ΕCC-83 και τα δύο τριοδικά σε ενίσχυση και να γυρίσω πάλι με έξοδο την 6ΑΚ5 (ένθετο σχεδιακι ) 

Θα τα διαλύσω όλα και θα το ξαναστήσω με προσδοκίες  Έχω καταλήξει σε κάτι τέτοιο





*Τελικά είναι πολύ μεγάλη εμπειρία ή κατασκευή ενός απλού πράγματος*

----------

aris285 (05-02-16), 

GeorgeVita (28-01-16), 

geronimo (01-02-16), 

Marc (01-02-16), 

sakisr (31-01-16)

----------


## Ακρίτας

Παναγιώτη, νομίζω ότι τα δυο τριοδικά της ECC83 θα πέσουν λίγο "βαριά"  στην 6AK5. Το ένα  θα πρέπει να είναι αρκετό για να  δώσει ικανοποιητική ενίσχυση.

----------

p.gabr (28-01-16)

----------


## p.gabr

Eδω δεν φτάνει το σήμα με προενισχυτρια 6AK5  με ένα τριοδικό της ECC-83  θα ειναι λιγότερο 
Θελω κατεβώ σε σήμα εισόδου (του ενισχυτη AF)  λιγότερο από 20mv (πριν ήμουν με 40)
Eχω τις εξής επιλογές , να χρησιμοποιήσω και ECC-81 και επίσης να μην βάλω αποζευτικο στην κάθοδο εάν κατεβώ πιο χαμηλά 
Και κάτι άλλο Γιώργο η υψηλή τάση ειναι μόνο 120V από ότι υπολογίζω ειναι εφικτό 

Ειπα λίγα από αυτά που συνάντησα γιατι μέχρι και η θεση του ποτενσιομετρου έπαιζε ρόλο Στην αρχή το είχα αμέσως μετά την έξοδο της RF ώσπου διαπίστωσα οτι και αυτό δεν ήταν σωστό γιατι και η αντίσταση του 470κ  έριχνε το σήμα, αλλά και με την περιστροφή κάτι άλλαζε... το μετέφερα στο οδηγό της τελικής λυχνίας  και είχε διάφορα!!!

----------


## Τρελός Επιστήμονας

Για τη λυχνία εξόδου προτείνω 6ΑΚ6 ή EL95 που καταναλώνουν πολύ μικρό ρεύμα στα νήματα (150-200ma). Πριν από πολλά χρόνια είχα κατασκευάσει δέκτη με ανάδραση για 2 ζώνες (3,5/7MHz) με 6SH7 (ενισχυτή RF), 6SΚ7 (αποδιαμορφωτή ανάδρασης) και 6SL7 (ενισχυτή και φίλτρο AF) με μετασχηματιστή προσαρμογής μικροφώνου άνθρακος από ασύρματο GRC9 συνδεδεμένο ανάποδα στην έξοδο και κοινά ακουστικά 32Ω. Δούλεψε πολύ καλά σε SSB/CW με πολλές επαφές στα βραχέα πριν τον παροπλίσω...

----------


## Τρελός Επιστήμονας

Μπράβο Παναγιώτη για την κατασκευή!!!

----------


## Τρελός Επιστήμονας

Στη φωτογραφία μπορείτε να δείτε το δέκτη με ανάδραση που είχα κατασκευάσει και να αντιγράψετε ελεύθερα ό,τι θέλετε.

----------

CybEng (29-01-16), 

jdm (01-02-16)

----------


## p.gabr

Δημήτρη καλησπέρα καιρό έχουμε να τα πούμε,  χάρηκα που έδωσες το παρών καθότι είσαι ο πιο ειδικός επί τού θέματος , με πλούσιο έργο. 
Δεν θέλω κάτι πολύπλοκο, απλά έτσι να πιάνει 5-6 σταθμούς χωρίς κεραία , όμως απ ότι φαίνεται δεν θέλει τσιγκουνιές στα υλικά.  Στο δικό σου βλέπω και ενισχυτή RF πράγμα που ειναι σωστότατο και για την απομόνωση  των επηρεασμων της κεραίας , όμως το παραβλέπω λόγω απλότητας , Χρησιμοποιείς από κάθοδο ανάδραση κάτι που και αυτό ειναι κάλο ,οπως απ ότι βλέπω σταθεροποιημένη τάση και στην άνοδο, που και αυτό ειναι σωστο γιατι είδα τις αστάθειες , στο κάτω -κάτω σαν ταλαντωτής δουλεύει .Απ οτι βλέπεις υπάρχει μια βάση οκταλ και εσύ θα εχεις ψυλλιαστει το γιατι , θα έχει πολύ παιχνίδι με τις μπάντες με διάφορα πηνία, έτσι για πλάκα 
  Στα νήματα έχω περιορισμό στο ρεύμα γιατι αν θυμάμαι τον είχα φτιάξει για 600ma άλλα πάντα έπεφτε περισσότερο και για τις λυχνιες που μου είπες πρέπει να ψάξω βαθειά γιατι νομίζω έχω .. αλλά θα του πετάξω μια 6005 τώρα και εάν την σηκώσει θα την αφήσω
  Δυο φωτογραφιουλες από την ανακατασκευή και να πω στους νεότερους ότι ένα κομμάτι χαλκού η ακόμα και πλακέτας , βοηθάει πολύ σε αυτές τις κατασκευές γιατι σου προσφέρει γειώσεις σωστές και παντού

----------


## Τρελός Επιστήμονας

Πολύ ωραία Παναγιώτη, καλά έκανες. Λοιπόν, αν έχεις βάσεις 7-pin miniature και διπλοτρίοδες 6J6, χρησσιμοποίησέ τες άφοβα. Έχουν κοινή κάθοδο, οπότε με κοινή αντίσταση και πυκνωτή αποσυζεύξεως θα έχεις δυό βαθμίδες Af στη σειρά. Για την έξοδο προτείνω EL95 (αν διαθέτεις) που λειτουργεί με ελάχιστο ρεύμα νημάτων και ικανοποιητική ισχύ εξόδου (1-2W). Και η 6005 (EL90/6AQ5) καλή είναι, αν τη σηκώσει ο Μ/Σ. Όσο για λήψη χωρίς κεραία, μόνο αν χρησιμοποιήσεις φερρίτη από ραδιόφωνο τρανζίστορ, αλλιώς θέλεις σύρμα κάποιου μήκους και ένα εξασθενητή εισόδου διότι οι δέκτες ανάδρασης δεν διακρίνονται για την ευρεία δυναμική τους περιοχή. Ευχομαι καλούς πειραματισμούς! Αν θέλεις και το σχέδιο του πομπού, το στέλνω, Είναι με 1L4-1L4-3A4-2E24 αλλά κάποια στιγμή παρουσίασε βλάβη (ισχυρό βόμβο) και από τότε δεν ξαναασχολήθηκα.

----------


## p.gabr

Δημήτρη ναι η κατασκευή των πηνίων είναι με φερίτη 



*ECC-83 η ιδανική λυχνίας για ενίσχυση χαμηλών τάσεων ---ΑΚΑΤΑΛΛΗΛΗ με χαμηλή τροφοδοσία υψηλής τάσης
*

  Θα πω και πάλι δύο πράγματα από αυτά που μου δίδαξε αυτή η μαλακιούλα 

  Το πως θα διαχειριστούμε την λυχνία (που λίγο πολύ ήταν στάνταρτ) ,  με τροφοδοσία  100 βόλτ , τι αντιστάσεις θα διαλέγαμε για το κύκλωμα;

  Σκέφτηκα λοιπόν να ορίσω μια τάση πόλωσης 0,3 βολτ για το πρώτο τμήμα επειδή είναι πιο γραμμική και η χαμηλή στάθμη της τάσης εισόδου δεν θα φτάσουν στο μηδέν την πόλωση  Για το δεύτερο στάδιο να ορίσω την πόλωση στα 0,5 λόγω του ότι δεν υπάρχει κάτι το σίγουρο και ενδεχομένως να είναι μεγάλη η είσοδός 
  Ανοίγω λοιπόν τα βιβλία να εφαρμόσω κάτι που είχα διδαχθεί πριν 40 χρόνια και  ψάχνοντας  τις ευθείες φόρτου καταλήγω στην πρώτη 100 κωμ αντίσταση ανόδου και 1κω   κάθοδο (910 έβαλα γιατί βρήκα εκείνη την στιγμή αυτή μπροστά μου)
   Στην δεύτερη γύρω στα 68κ αλλά έβαλα 82κ και καθόδου 1000ΩΜ Το έβαλα στην μπριζα και δούλεψε αμέσως δίνοντας 12 βόλτ rms χωρίς παραμόρφωση και από κει και πάνω άρχιζαν τα στρογγυλεύματα 

Μου έφτανε αλλά είπα να το ψάξω να δω από που προέρχεται ο κορεσμός 
  Να μην πολυλογώ επειδή πήρε ώρα η εξήγηση ,τα φαινόμενα ήταν ότι και οι δύο λυχνίες είχαν την ίδια τάση πόλωσης και στην άνοδο 85 και 75 βόλτ βραχυκυκλώνω με την γη την κάθοδο και εν περίμενα η τάση ανόδου να πέσει σημαντικά έπεσε μόνο λίγα βολτ(4-5)

Αρχισα να ψάχνομαι ώσπου κατέληξα στην εσωτερική αντίσταση της λυχνίας που σύμφωνα με τον πίνακα με 0 αρνητική τάση και ανοδική 100 βολτ  το ρεύμα ανόδου 2.2 ma άρα η εσωτερική αντίσταση βγαίνει κάτι λιγότερο 50 κωμ


ψάχνω για ατοιχεια και τελικά σε ενα pdf βρίσκω αυτό



χμμμμ μάλιστα στα 100βολτ  80Κ  αλλά εγω το υπολογίζω πολύ περισσότερο γιατι  * με την κατανομή τάσεων αλλα και την ανάλυση των ρευμάτων ειναι υπερδιπλάσια της αντίστασης φορτίου  περίπου  200kωμ ( μέτρηση με μηδενική πόλωση )*
Aυτο έχει σαν αποτέλεσμα με κανένα δυνατό συνδυασμό να μην μπορείς να τραβήξεις ρεύμα με αυτοπολωση περισσότερο του 0.5 ma


Επομένως όταν τροφοδοτηθεί και η εξόδου και η τάση τροφοδοσίας πέσει ακομα περισσότερο κοντα στα 100 τότε δεν μπορούμε να διαχειριστούμε με κανέναν τρόπο την λειτουργία της,  στην καλύτερα των περιπτώσεων να μπορεί να βγάλει 8-10Vrms 

Tελικα βρήκα την λυχνια που μου πρότεινε ο Δημητης ( 6AK6 ) και ολοκλήρωσα πρόχειρα και το στάδιο εξόδου να δω το τελικοί αποτέλεσμα

Ηταν αρκετά καλα με λιγότερο από 4mv ξεπερνούσε τα 200mw χωρίς παραμόρφωση  και από εκει και πέρα συνέχιζε ομαλός  κάτω ψαλιδισμός μέχρι τα 500MW  η διάφορα με την 6ακ5 ήταν εμφανής Δημητρη και σε ευχαριστώ για την συμβουλή σου    


Με τα ιδια στοιχεία αντί για την ECC-83 τοποθέτησα την ECC-81  και τα πράγματα ηταν ακόμα καλύτερα μόνο που η στάθμη εισόδου ανέβηκε 2 mv.     H λυχνία αυτη ειναι τώρα διαχειρισημη με πόλωση 0.55v στο πρώτο τμήμα και 0.65 στο δευτερο
Η εσωτερική της αντίσταση σύμφωνα με το βιβλίο ειναι πολύ χαμηλότερη (5φορες)   και μπορεί να λειτουργήσει με πολλές επιλογές

----------

aris285 (05-02-16), 

Τρελός Επιστήμονας (01-02-16)

----------


## p.gabr

Απο εδώ ξεκίνησα τους υπολογισμούς





υλοποίησα με uhf-ικες  προδιαγραφές



και ακολούθησε ο χαμός

----------

aris285 (05-02-16)

----------


## sakisr

Μπραβο ρε Παναγιωτη!Θελει πολυ ''γλυκεια τρελλα'' στην εποχη του ψηφιακου σηματος να κατσεις και να σχεδιασεις απο την αρχη ενα λαμπατο δεκτη.Ζηλευω την ορεξη και το ποσο πολυ βασανιζεις την κατασκευη σου.Φυσικα αν το δει αυτο ενας νεος ηλεκτρονικος θα ξυνεται λεγοντας, τι κανει ο μπαρμπας?Αλλα που να ξερουν τι ειναι να ανεβαινεις στα κεραμιδια και να τραβας κεραια για το λαμπατο ραδιοφωνο σου μονο και μονο για να ακουσεις καλα λιγα τραγουδακια......αν καταφερεις να βρεις σταθμο....Καλη συνεχεια και ολοκληρωση!

----------


## p.gabr

Ευχαριστώ βρε Σακη μου 
κάθισα και έγραψα όλα αυτά γιατι η λυχνία αυτή ειναι πολύ διαδεδομένη οπως γνωρίζουμε χωρίς όμως να έχουμε ποτέ εστιαστεί σε αυτές τις τοσο σημαντικές λεπτομέρειες 
Βαζω και ένα πινάκα σχετικά με την ECC-81 και βλέπεις την διάφορα  ανάμεσα στις δυο, για αυτήν δίνει 16.5κωμ στα 100βολτ και στην ECC-83 80ΚΩΜ . Βεβαίως η ECC-83 έχει συντελεστή ενίσχυσης 100 ενώ η ECC-81 60 αλλά σε τάσεις 100 βολτ η διάφορα εξανεμίζεται KAI MENOYN TA MEIONEKTHMATA

----------


## Ακρίτας

Το RADIO TUBES είναι εκεί κάτω Παναγιώτη; 

Μη μου πεις ότι έχεις και τη ΡΑΔΙΟΤΕΧΝΙΑ του Αναστασιάδη;

----------


## Τρελός Επιστήμονας

Μπράβο Παναγιώτη, πολύ ωραία! Η '81 έχει χαμηλή εσωτερική αντίσταση και λειτουργεί καλύτερα σε χαμηλή τάση από την '83. Αν βέβαια τις συνέκρινες στα 250V, θα παρατηρούσες ότι η '81 παραμορφώνει σε πιο χαμηλή τάση εξόδου από την '83. Σύμφωνα με τα δικά μου στοιχεία, για τάση τροφοδοσίας 250V η '83 χρειάζεται ανοδική αντίσταση 100kΩ και αντίσταση καθόδου 1,5kΩ. Γενικά οι πολύ χαμηλές ανοδικές τάσεις είναι ανεπαρκείς και δημιουργούν περιορισμούς.

----------


## Τρελός Επιστήμονας

Το Radio Tubes υπάρχει και στα "Αρχεία" του forum.

----------


## sakisr

Παναγιωτη ειναι γεγονος οτι η ECC83 για να λειτουργησει καλα θελει μεγαλη ταση.Εδω και καιρο παιδευομαι να τη λειτουργησω σε προενισχυτη με πολυ λιγα βολτ (ξεκιναω απο τα 12 και ανεβαινω) αλλα δυστυχως μετα τα 100-120 βολτ δουλευει σωστα.Ακομα και η ECC81 δε νομιζω να βγαλει σωστο ηχο.Καπου ειδα ενα σχηματικο που δουλευουν την ECC82 στα 12 βολτ σε ενα πεταλι κιθαρας αλλα δυστυχως δεν εχω τετοια λυχνια για να δοκιμασω!
Γεγονος ειναι οτι η μεγαλη εσωτερικη αντισταση με προβληματισε κι εμενα γιατι επηρεαζε πολυ και την καθαροτητα αλλα και την χροια του ηχου.Πχ σε στανταρ κατασκευη καθε διαφορετικη λυχνια που αλλαζα εβγαζε ΠΟΛΥ διαφορετικο ηχο και ογκο σηματος.....

----------


## p.gabr

> Το RADIO TUBES είναι εκεί κάτω Παναγιώτη; 
> 
> Μη μου πεις ότι έχεις και τη ΡΑΔΙΟΤΕΧΝΙΑ του Αναστασιάδη;





Καπου το εχω και αυτό αλλά δεν το βρήκα αυτήν την στιγμή, όσο για το Radio tubes εις τριπλούν 
 







> 3. Σύμφωνα με τα δικά μου στοιχεία, για τάση τροφοδοσίας 250V η '83 χρειάζεται ανοδική αντίσταση 100kΩ και αντίσταση καθόδου 1,5kΩ..



Ναι δημητρη ειχα δει πρόσφατα εναν πινάκα τάσεων και φορτίου αλλά δεν το βρίσκω τώρα και εκτός αυτού είχε και την παραμόρφωση σε κάθε επιλογή 








> Παναγιωτη ειναι γεγονος οτι η ECC83 για να λειτουργησει καλα θελει μεγαλη ταση.Εδω και καιρο παιδευομαι να τη λειτουργησω σε προενισχυτη με πολυ λιγα βολτ (ξεκιναω απο τα 12 και ανεβαινω) αλλα δυστυχως μετα τα 100-120 βολτ δουλευει σωστα.Ακομα και η ECC81 δε νομιζω να βγαλει σωστο ηχο.Καπου ειδα ενα σχηματικο που δουλευουν την ECC82 στα 12 βολτ σε ενα πεταλι κιθαρας αλλα δυστυχως δεν εχω τετοια λυχνια για να δοκιμασω!
> Γεγονος ειναι οτι η μεγαλη εσωτερικη αντισταση με προβληματισε κι εμενα γιατι επηρεαζε πολυ και την καθαροτητα αλλα και την χροια του ηχου.Πχ σε στανταρ κατασκευη καθε διαφορετικη λυχνια που αλλαζα εβγαζε ΠΟΛΥ διαφορετικο ηχο και ογκο σηματος.....



Η ECC-82 εχει την πιο χαμηλή εσωτερική αντίσταση γιαυτο και μπορεί και κατεβαίνει στα 12 βολτ 
Δωσε μου σε π.μ την διεύθυνση σου ,να σου στείλω κανα-δυο 
Οσο για την διαφορετικότητα του ήχου, έχω μάθει και σέβομαι τις απόψεις των μουσικών

εδω η εσωτερική αντίσταση της ECC-82 






*Tο στάδιο ακουστικής ολοκληρώθηκε* 

Με σήμα εισόδου 6mv-   300mW ισχυ με 6% παραμόρφωση   και μεγίστη έξοδο 500mw - Z εισοδου 2Μωμ 
Θόρυβοι και βόμβοι ανύπαρκτοι .Αυτό οφείλεται στον τρόπο κατασκευής που έγινε σε πολύ μικρο χώρο με πολύ μικρές διαδρομές των σημάτων και μια ενιαία γείωση. Όλη η κατασκευή στηρίχθηκε σε τέσσερα κολονάκια 




Το εύρος ζώνης ( η καμπύλη απόκρισης ) περιορίστηκε   για ραδιοφωνική χρίση από 160ΗΖ έως 4.3 ΚΗΖ  (στα -3db)



Tελος ένα βιντεο που ανέβασα το πρωί σχετικά με ένα πρόχειρο έλεγχο

----------

aris285 (05-02-16), 

Τρελός Επιστήμονας (02-02-16), 

spirakos (01-02-16)

----------


## KOKAR

Παναγιώτη το ASUS κάνει καλή δουλίτσα ε?

----------

p.gabr (05-02-16)

----------


## p.gabr

Η κατασκευή σχεδόν τελείωσε, απομένουν κάτι μικρές διορθώσεις καθώς επίσης και μια αξιοπρεπής τοποθέτηση σε κουτί.

Ακούω ραδιακι και χωρίς κεραία.
Το σχετικό χθεσινό βραδινό βίντεο μέσα σε άσχημες συνθήκες μετάδοσης 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8fCtpHwIiuc




Η παρουσίαση και όλα τα σχετικά θα γίνει όταν ολοκληρωθεί 


Μερικές φωτογραφίες


http://postimg.org/image/ole8fwzc5/
http://postimg.org/image/gtf89htbr/
http://postimg.org/image/j6a3sox5x/

----------


## p.gabr

Bλεποντας τις δυνατότητες του, δεν μπορούσα να σταματήσω το ψάξιμο για κάτι πio εύκολο , πιο προσιτό, και να μπορείς να έχεις το καλύτερο αποτέλεσμα την κάθε στιγμή. 
Tωρα μπορώ να πω ότι είμαι πολυ ευχαριστημένος, λειτουργεί και χωρίς κεραία ,αλλά και με μεγάλο δίπολο 
Ήταν πρόβλημα η τοποθέτηση κεραίας , τα ισχυρά σήματα χάλασαν όλη την λειτουργία και περνούσαν άμεσα, χωρίς επιλεκτικές δυνατότητες Και για αυτά υπήρχε άλλη λύση ,ομως εγω κατάληξα σε αυτό .

Μεταβλητή ρυθμιζόμενη σύζευξη απο την κεραία, αλλά και προς το πηνίο ανάδρασης 







Σταθερό πηνίο τυλιγμένο με ειδικο εξαπλό συρματάκι  (Litz wire)








  Eνα βίντεο της περασμένης εβδομάδος με λήψη ερασιτεχνών στους 1.700
Πρωταγωνιστής ο φίλος Κυβερνήτης απο Βόρειο Ελλάδα

----------


## ΣΑΡΑΚΗΝΟΣ

Καλημέρα,Παναγιώτη τον Άκη δεν χρειάζεται να έχεις ραδιόφωνο για να τον ακούσεις με τέτοια ισχύ που παίζει. :Lol:

----------


## geronimo

Καλημέρα, καλό μήνα....εγώ για παράδειγμα που τον έχω στα 200-300 μετρα, τον ακούω στα ηχεια του ενισχυτή μου.Ασε που και το ραδιο μπουκώνει στο φέρων σήμα... :Tongue2: 
Παλιά που έπαιζε η φωνή της αμερικής ότι μηχάνημα βάζαμε αγείωτο, ακούγαμε στο σημα την διαμόρφωση......

----------


## p.gabr

Καλό μήνα στην παρέα 
Ξεκινώντας να πως ότι το όνομα κυβερνήτης δικαίως το κατέχει ο Άκης 

Τώρα στα υπόλοιπα ,επισημάνετε ένα βασικό στοιχείο των δεκτών ,που εκτός της ευαισθησίας σημαντικότερο είναι η επιλεκτικοτητα. Όλα αυτά καθώς και τις δυνατότητες που μπορεί να έχει ένα τέτοιο κύκλωμα, με πιο τρόπο θα  τα αντιμετωπισουμε ,τι μπορούμε να πάρουμε, για ολα αυτά θα γίνει μια παρουσίαση αναλυτική ακόμα και για τον πιο αρχάριο 

Ότι παρουσιαστεί αργότερα θα είναι πραγματοποιησιμο και βατό σε όλους. 

Πολλά 73

----------

